# SchH3 Club has a new Member!



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

ME!!!! ME!!!!! I handled my first HOT dog to a SchH3!

Gipsi earned her SchH3 this weekend! 

Big Thanks to Betty of OutKast Photography for braving the bitter cold to take pictures, and of course for letting me use the photos! Those woman from OutKast ROCK!



















I am anxious to see the video so I can figure out how Gipsi and Bogdan managed this drive! Amazingly, her grip never altered.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome pics and congratulations!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome!! Big


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment to you and Gipsi


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thrilled for you!! What a huge accomplishment for you both!

Where do you go after that?!

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Love the pics especially the last one!!! Awesome job and congrats!! Bet the car floated home!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Thank you everyone. I am very happy. 

Tanya, you ask where do we go from here? well, we fix some of the issues we had this weekend, we continue to polish, and we prepare for additional trials. My girl is not retired to the couch and whelping box. We have so much more to accomplish.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good for you!!!! She needs to work!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your dog!!! What a wonderful accomplishment! hopefully one day I will be able to join you in that SchH3 club!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Super, SUPER <span style='font-size: 17pt'>BIG CONGRATULATION!!!!</span> That is absolutely fantastic news!!! You should be very, very PROUD!!!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

CONGRATS! What an accomplishment!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Tonight, I took Gipsi to the local butcher, who is great about giving my dogs rewards for jobs well done. It all started a few years ago, with my SAR K9. As custom demands, and well, honestly, so does Gipsi, she received her reward from the butcher. A big thick T Bone steak! A reward fit for a SchH3, we were told. That T Bone kind of made our traditional Whopper on the way home from a trial seem like nothing. Interesting how she got a big T Bone steak and I left the butcher with a small stuffed chicken for dinner, that I had to pay for. Guess we know who really rates.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Super Big Congrats!! 

I have loved watching her come along. What a wonderful example of what a Showline dog can be! And to you to of course as a handler!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Dee, you should be VERY proud of yourself and your girl and I wish you many more years of success with her.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree w/Denise! Job well done!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!!!! Super accomplishment!!! Huge congratulations for your talent, your ability, your commitment to training!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh Yes a *SUPER BIG *







Dee!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!!







That's awesome. She seems like a really nice bitch


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! This is BIG, you have my complete admiration.

Just curious, how old is Gipsi?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Gipsi will be five in a few months. We started her training late, when she was 18 months old, then took a year off from trialing after her SchH1 and breed survey so she could produce a wonderful litter of puppies. Knowing what I know now, I still wouldn't have done it any differently. She was way too immature last year to go for the SchH2 & 3. The year off trialing, really made a big difference.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!

I just asked because I wanted to know exactly a case like yours, of somebody with a HOT dog, that dosn't live of dog training and that has not rushed the dog only for the tittle. Just how much time can take for the dog to be actually ready for it, specially for one trained for a normal person who has to take time from family, work AND training.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Gipsi's and my case is probably even a bit more different than that. Even though I do not make a living off training, I have spent the last five years either running a kennel or the local shelter. I trained and certified a SAR K9 prior to starting in SchH, so hard training was not new to me. I am also very driven to take this dog as far as I can. I rarely ever missed club trainings. I trained on my own and with other members of the club when we could get together. I went to other clubs to proof what I trained, and I lived training, and still do daily. I am fortunate I do not have children to take me away from what I enjoy doing. I also have a spouse who is VERY VERY supportive of this strange thing I do, that gets me up, out of the house at the oddest hours, and in the worst possible weather conditions. 
Gipsi could have been a SchH3 in the summer of 2007 if I hadn't wanted to breed her before she turned 4. It took her a while to get back into shape after the pups, and she actually needed a bit more time to mature. I do not regret taking that time, and am glad we did.


----------

